# Look 585, 565 or 555?



## babyboomer101 (Jun 25, 2006)

I am a 55 year old top shape 143 pounds 5,8' wanting to buy a Look bicycle. I run 2 000 Kilometers per year (or 1 200 miles) and I would like to know if a 585 would be too stiff for me. Would a 565 or a 555 be better for me? I want an efficient but comfortable bicycle and I keep my bikes for many years. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*stiffness....*

Nobody can tell you with any certainty that one frame will be "too stiff" while another will not. 

I'm 53, weigh 132-135 and ride 51cm LOOKs. I would expect that you would also ride a 51cm. The 585 is definitely the stiffest, but I don't find it objectionable. I also have a KG461, which is the older version of the 555. It does ride a bit better. If comfort is a big concern, I'd get the 555 and save a bunch of money. They're already on sale at www.wrenchscience.com. There are even cheaper sources on e-bay, but the sellers are not authorized dealers and the 5 year warranty won't be valid. I've never worried much about warranties, but it seems to be a big issue with many buyers.

In this size, there is some difference in the geometry of the 585. It has a slightly longer TT and front-center. It will require a 5-10mm shorter stem than the 555. Since very few stem come in 5mm increments, a 10mm shorter stem is most likely.


----------



## babyboomer101 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Size issue*



C-40 said:


> Nobody can tell you with any certainty that one frame will be "too stiff" while another will not.
> 
> I'm 53, weigh 132-135 and ride 51cm LOOKs. I would expect that you would also ride a 51cm. The 585 is definitely the stiffest, but I don't find it objectionable. I also have a KG461, which is the older version of the 555. It does ride a bit better. If comfort is a big concern, I'd get the 555 and save a bunch of money. They're already on sale at www.wrenchscience.com. There are even cheaper sources on e-bay, but the sellers are not authorized dealers and the 5 year warranty won't be valid. I've never worried much about warranties, but it seems to be a big issue with many buyers.
> 
> In this size, there is some difference in the geometry of the 585. It has a slightly longer TT and front-center. It will require a 5-10mm shorter stem than the 555. Since very few stem come in 5mm increments, a 10mm shorter stem is most likely.


Thanks C-40. The shop where I want to buy figured a 53 cm 585 for me, since I have long legs (85 cm inseam) with short arms. The length of the TT would bee 545 cm on the 585 but only 540 on the 555. Does this make a big difference? Would the 555 be a better fit for me? Also, do you think I should get a 585 if I only run 1 200 miles a year? Is there a big difference in handling and driving fun between a 585 and a 555? So many questions...


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

babyboomer101 said:


> Thanks C-40. The shop where I want to buy figured a 53 cm 585 for me, since I have long legs (85 cm inseam) with short arms. The length of the TT would bee 545 cm on the 585 but only 540 on the 555. Does this make a big difference? Would the 555 be a better fit for me? Also, do you think I should get a 585 if I only run 1 200 miles a year? Is there a big difference in handling and driving fun between a 585 and a 555? So many questions...



The shorter toptube of the 555 seems to make sense. I am 5' 8" and ride a 53cm 555. Great long ride bike.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*go with the 555...*

The 53cm would be the correct size, if your inseam is 85cm and your saddle height in the 74-75cm range. With a short torso, the 555 would allow one size longer stem, since the slightly steeper seat tube angle adds another couple of milimeters to the reach on the 585.

No, the 585 is not much more fun to ride. IMO, the 585 is a waste of money for someone who doesn't log a lot of miles. I bought my 585 mostly for the great looks of the special red edition paint job.


----------



## babyboomer101 (Jun 25, 2006)

*About the 565?*

Thanks for the advice! And a last question: since the 555 and the 565 are HM Carbon, instead of VHM Carbon for the 585, would the 565 be as confortable as the 555, and still have the kind of ride of the 585?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*not likely...*

The tube shapes on the 565 should be same as the 585. More than likely, the ride is quite similar and the geometry is also the same as the 585. The 565 will just be a bit heavier.

With your short torso, I'd still say the 555 is the best choice, with it's slightly shorter TT.


http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-555-FULL-C...hZ015QQcategoryZ98084QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-565-FULL-C...hZ015QQcategoryZ98084QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Look-Carbon-KG4...6QQihZ006QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Look-Carbon-KG4...5QQihZ005QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*why are you *not* worried about warranty?*



C-40 said:


> Nobody can tell you with any certainty that one frame will be "too stiff" while another will not.
> 
> I'm 53, weigh 132-135 and ride 51cm LOOKs. I would expect that you would also ride a 51cm. The 585 is definitely the stiffest, but I don't find it objectionable. I also have a KG461, which is the older version of the 555. It does ride a bit better. If comfort is a big concern, I'd get the 555 and save a bunch of money. They're already on sale at www.wrenchscience.com. There are even cheaper sources on e-bay, but the sellers are not authorized dealers and the 5 year warranty won't be valid. I've never worried much about warranties, but it seems to be a big issue with many buyers.
> 
> In this size, there is some difference in the geometry of the 585. It has a slightly longer TT and front-center. It will require a 5-10mm shorter stem than the 555. Since very few stem come in 5mm increments, a 10mm shorter stem is most likely.


C-40, I am just curious, why are you *not* worried about Look frame/fork warranty i.e. buy on e-bay? Is it because you are rich enough to be prepared to lose money if there is a defect in frame/fork or because the chances of needing to claim on warranty are very low and savings are too big to pass on?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*low chance of warranty claim..*

I've bought two Colnago C-40's and two LOOK frames with no warranty. If the savings are large enough, then I don't worry about warranty. I haven't had a warranty claim in the 22 years I've been riding.

The same goes for Campy parts. Unless you buy from a dealer who will handle a warranty return claim, you have no warranty. Might as well buy the parts from the cheapest source (usually in Europe). If soemthing breaks, you either fix it yourself or keep the product for spare parts. Never had that happen either.

I've also got the money to self-insure. Paying extra for a warranty or buying an extended warranty on most products is rarely a money saver. That's why companies sell extended warranties - to make more money.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*thanks*



C-40 said:


> I've bought two Colnago C-40's and two LOOK frames with no warranty. If the savings are large enough, then I don't worry about warranty. I haven't had a warranty claim in the 22 years I've been riding.
> 
> The same goes for Campy parts. Unless you buy from a dealer who will handle a warranty return claim, you have no warranty. Might as well buy the parts from the cheapest source (usually in Europe). If soemthing breaks, you either fix it yourself or keep the product for spare parts. Never had that happen either.
> 
> I've also got the money to self-insure. Paying extra for a warranty or buying an extended warranty on most products is rarely a money saver. That's why companies sell extended warranties - to make more money.


good news.

So why change C-40 for Look? How does the latest C-50 compare with Look 5x5 in ride quality department? In strength/quality overall? Worth the extra dollars? I am assuming century type of riding, rolling hills, not for crits nor for fast mountain descents or racing.

thanks


----------



## Tom_Bombadill (May 3, 2006)

Not my intention to pollute your thread, but I have a similar question regarding the 53cm 2006 Look 585 frame. which Im offered a great deal on.

I've got a good offer on this frame, slightly used, but Im insecure wheter its too small or not.

My inseam is 86cm, and seat height about 74-75cm. Acording to C-40, this would be a perfect match, but the problem is that Im 5'11'' (181cm), so Im a bit concerned about the length of the top tube.

Do you guys think a 545mm top tube is enough with a 12cm stem and the front of a SLR seat 8cm behind the bottom bracket?

In general, what differences will a rider notice between a 54cm long bike with a 12cm stem and a 56cm frame with a 10cm stem?


----------



## babyboomer101 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Finally got a 585*

I finally got a 585 in size 53 cm (2006) in white TDF color, with Chorus groupo and Eurus wheels. Splashing! I am very happy with the ride, handling and comfort, so far, because I had only a few kilometers. My inseam is 85 cm, but since I am only 5' 8" tall, my LBS figured a 90 cm stem for me and I fell comfortable with it. For the other dimensions I will have to come back to you with the exact measurements.


----------



## Mike Kearney (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm about to pull the trigger on the 555 but I have a nagging feeling about upgrading to the 565. I can't test ride either one but I intend to back into racing after a 15 years off the racing circuit. I'm told the 565 is stiffer ( I weigh 200 but plan to get down to 175).
Anyone have experience with both frames? It's hard to seperate the marketing from real world differences.


----------



## babyboomer101 (Jun 25, 2006)

*555 or 565?*

I now ride a 585, and at 140 pounds, I dont find it too stiff at all. It's fun to ride! The 585 is made of VHM Carbon witch is stiffer than the 555 and the 565 both made of HM Carbon. If you plan to race again and if you are between 175 to 200 pounds, you should probably go for at least the 565 and even the 585, but I guess C-40 would like to give you his opinion, because I tried only the 585.


----------

